# tabelle untereinander?



## GrObY (9. April 2003)

was ist daran falsch?
warum stehen die unter opera nicht untereinander hier mit ---- gezeigt
im opera stehen sie nebeneinander.

```
--------
<a name='0'></a><table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" class="news" width="600" border="0" align="left">
<tr><td background="img/newso.jpg" height="32" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"></td></tr> 
<tr><td width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><img src="img/1.gif"><font size="12px"></br><b>topic12</font></b></br></br><font size="12px"> Hier Newseintrag12 eingeben</font></td></tr>
<tr><td background="img/newsu.jpg" height="28" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><font size="2" color="#42543C"> 09.04.2003 14:50 von   |</font>  <a href='mailto:email12'>name12</A> </td></tr>
</tr></table></br>
--------
<a name='1'></a><table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" class="news" width="600" border="0" align="left"><tr>
<tr><td background="img/newso.jpg" height="32" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"></td></tr> 
<tr><td width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><img src="img/3.gif"><font size="12px"></br><b>topic11</font></b></br></br><font size="12px"> Hier Newseintrag11 eingeben</font></td></tr>
<tr><td background="img/newsu.jpg" height="28" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><font size="2" color="#42543C"> 08.04.2003 23:59 von   |</font>  <a href='mailto:email11'>name11</A> </td></tr>
</tr></table></br>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. April 2003)

Hi,

</br> gibts nicht...
entweder nimmst du: <p> ... </p>, <br> oder <br />
Wahrscheinlich liegts daran...


ciao


----------



## GrObY (9. April 2003)

*m*

glaube eher nicht weil ich 1. es gerade mit <br/> ausprobiert habe und 2. müsste es auch ohne break klappen!!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. April 2003)

Dann wirds wohl ein Fehler von Opera sein 
Dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig, als die Tabellen in eine weitere zu packen...


```
+-----------------+
| +-------------+ |
| | tabelle 1   | |
| |             | |
| +-------------+ |
+-----------------+
| +-------------+ |
| | tabelle 2   | |
| |             | |
| +-------------+ |
+-----------------+
```

oder du positionierst sie in Div´s und richtest sie mit css aus...


ciao


----------



## Dick Starbuck (9. April 2003)

Hm, das ist ja alles Mist!  

So sieht deins strukturiert aus:

```
<a name='0'></a>

<table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" class="news" width="600" border="0" align="left">
  <tr>
    <td background="img/newso.jpg" height="32" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"></td>
  </tr> 
  <tr>
    <td width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><img src="img/1.gif">
    <font size="12px"></br><b>topic12</font></b></br></br><font size="12px"> Hier Newseintrag12 eingeben</font>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td background="img/newsu.jpg" height="28" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <font size="2" color="#42543C"> 09.04.2003 14:50 von   |</font>  <a href='mailto:email12'>name12</A>
    </td>
  </tr>
</tr> // <- Wo kommt das denn her ???
</table>

</br>

<a name='1'></a>

<table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" class="news" width="600" border="0" align="left">
  <tr>
    <tr>
      <td background="img/newso.jpg" height="32" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"></td>
    </tr> 
    <tr>
      <td width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><img src="img/3.gif">
      <font size="12px"></br><b>topic11</font></b></br></br><font size="12px"> Hier Newseintrag11 eingeben</font>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td background="img/newsu.jpg" height="28" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
      <font size="2" color="#42543C"> 08.04.2003 23:59 von   |</font>  <a href='mailto:email11'>name11</A>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </tr>
</table>

</br>
```
Wie auch immer. Lass diese komischen </br>s weg. Pack das ganze in ne andere Tabelle. Dann stehts untereinander:

```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>

<a name='0'></a>

<table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" class="news" width="600" border="0" align="left">
  <tr>
    <td background="img/newso.jpg" height="32" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"></td>
  </tr> 
  <tr>
    <td width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><img src="img/1.gif">
    <font size="12px"></br><b>topic12</font></b></br></br><font size="12px"> Hier Newseintrag12 eingeben</font>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td background="img/newsu.jpg" height="28" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <font size="2" color="#42543C"> 09.04.2003 14:50 von   |</font>  <a href='mailto:email12'>name12</A>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>

    </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td>
    
<a name='1'></a>

<table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" class="news" width="600" border="0" align="left">
  <tr>
    <tr>
      <td background="img/newso.jpg" height="32" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"></td>
    </tr> 
    <tr>
      <td width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><img src="img/3.gif">
      <font size="12px"></br><b>topic11</font></b></br></br><font size="12px"> Hier Newseintrag11 eingeben</font>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td background="img/newsu.jpg" height="28" width="600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
      <font size="2" color="#42543C"> 08.04.2003 23:59 von   |</font>  <a href='mailto:email11'>name11</A>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </tr>
</table>

    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Gruß, Dick

//Edit: Jau Crono, und ich racker mir hier einen ab!


----------



## GrObY (9. April 2003)

*m*

mist so ein ..... 
Ich will ja das die leute mit opera meine seite auch super sehen können!
kannst du mir zeigen wie ich das mit div ambesten mache, denn die tabbelen sind schon in einer anderen drinne zischen den <td></td>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. April 2003)

@Dick Starbuck -> HA HA ;-) 


@GrObY
Glaub mir wenn du´s auf Opera gutsasehen lassen willst, dann bist du mit tabellen auf der Sicheren Seite....

// edit : außerdem hats dir dick ja schon fast fertig gemacht...
wenn du trotzdem lieber mit den layern arbeiten willst ->http://www.selfhtml.net/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm


----------



## Dick Starbuck (10. April 2003)

Aber der Code da oben ist generell Pfusch.

Der funzt auch im IE nicht richtig.

Schreib vernünftigen Code, bring vor allem Struktur rein, 
dann klappts auch mit dem Browser... 

//Edit: Struktur in Tabellen bringst du in jedem Falle mit Tabs.
Dann siehst du auch, wenn da mal ein Tag zu viel drin ist, wie da oben...

```
<table>
   <tr>
      <td>
         blabla
      </td>
   </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## GrObY (10. April 2003)

*ok*

so habe es nun geschaft es war komplezierter als es ausschaut weil ich mit php if und while schleifen arbeite aber nun habe ich es so hinbekommen das am ende etwa so eine tabelle in tabelle rauskommt wie dick gepostet hatt und ganz ordentlich geschrieben habe ich es jetzt auch aund alles klappt  
1000 thx an euch beide und cu


----------



## Dick Starbuck (10. April 2003)

Joah, immer gerne..  

Bye


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. April 2003)

Geht auch ohne Tabelle außen rum... Du hattest ein konstrukt in der Art <tr><tr> mit drinnen - korrigierte Version is im Anhang...

Wenn du mit Schleifen arbeitest, wirst du solse sachen bestimmt mit echo ausgenen, oder? Diese ausgabe kann man auch leserlicher machen, indem du \n (Zeilen Umbruch) und \t (Tabulator) mit in die Schleifen packst... 

ciao


----------



## Paradizogeeko (10. April 2003)

Das stimmt - jedoch bringt es wiederrum nur dem etwas, der sich die den Quelltext von deiner Seite anguckt.

Ich mach persönlich mach mir die Mühe meistens nicht


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von _elm _
> *Das stimmt - jedoch bringt es wiederrum nur dem etwas, der sich die den Quelltext von deiner Seite anguckt.
> 
> Ich mach persönlich mach mir die Mühe meistens nicht *



Ich findes das sehr hilfreich und machs meistens, besonders wenn ich noch beim Debugging bin... Besonders wenn du dir via Schleife ein Javascript mit knapp 800 Zeilen aufbauen lässt... 


ciao


----------

